# ^^ndstitle-1288^^



## jumpman17 (Nov 8, 2006)

^^ndsrelease-1288^^


----------



## Gifted1 (Nov 8, 2006)

Another Mario related game.


----------



## XmemphistoX (Nov 8, 2006)

HUZZAH!  Tnx!  How mad was your gf this time?  J/K


----------



## aerofan897 (Nov 8, 2006)

YES!!! I just played through the original on the SNES... can't wait!


----------



## virulous (Nov 8, 2006)

Settings for the g6lite? Please Post!


----------



## Hypnotoad (Nov 8, 2006)

G6 Lite settings:

DoFat
Force R/W
Trim Rom


----------



## Kirby102 (Nov 8, 2006)

Interesting...

Works on *M3SD E29* with *GM29* using settings of *4xDMA, Trim, Software Reset, Force R/W*

Woah, theres a monster museum too (beastiary or wahtever sp?)

lol, flutter fly minigame, I got up to 149, 2 lives


----------



## htoxad (Nov 8, 2006)

EvlChiken has had some great dumps the last month.


----------



## WangJang (Nov 8, 2006)

Looks good so far.

Guess this makes tom and jerry 0661 ?

Settings for t&j
DoFat
Force R/W
Software Reset


----------



## Hypnotoad (Nov 8, 2006)

First couple of levels seem to be almost an exact port of the gba game.  Anyone who's played the old version should feel right at home.

This game also has great use of the duel screens while you're going through levels.  Looks like it's going be a fun trip down memory lane here.


----------



## XmemphistoX (Nov 8, 2006)

Is it me or does Yoshi run fast in this one?


----------



## m2pt5 (Nov 8, 2006)

Works on SCSD with trim, fast play, and patch access (high).


----------



## ugly_rose (Nov 8, 2006)

Nice, but are you sure this is #660? Where I got it from it was #661 with Tom and Jerry as #660.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Nov 8, 2006)

QUOTE(ugly_rose @ Nov 7 2006 said:


> Nice, but are you sure this is #660? Where I got it from it was #661 with Tom and Jerry as #660.



That probably all depends on what source you archive your roms against.


----------



## shinzo (Nov 8, 2006)

Where download this game please ?


----------



## Opium (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow, this is a great time to own a DS. I've been eagerly awaiting this game since E3. I really hope it lives up to my expectations.

I just came back from finishing my final uni exam for this year, I officially have no more uni work to do, Yoshi's Island DS is released, and I'm going to play Wii tomorrow......bliss


----------



## dreary79 (Nov 8, 2006)

QUOTE(Hypnotoad @ Nov 8 2006 said:


> First couple of levels seem to be almost an exact port of the gba game.Â Anyone who's played the old version should feel right at home.
> 
> This game also has great use of the duel screens while you're going through levels.Â Looks like it's going be a fun trip down memory lane here.Â


This is a port of the SNES and GBA Yoshi... that sucks.  =(  bad Nintendo for remaking everything.


----------



## adzix (Nov 8, 2006)

it's not a remake.
and it works like a charm on supercard cf with standard settings.
off to play


----------



## Hypnotoad (Nov 8, 2006)

QUOTE(dreary79 @ Nov 7 2006 said:


> This is a port of the SNES and GBA Yoshi... that sucks.Â =(Â bad Nintendo for remaking everything.



Not really, I look at it more as a "facelift" to an old friend.  This version seems to be polished up nicely, and seems to have a few new surprises in it.  I know I don't mind paying for an updated version of an old favorite, and this one will be going into my collection.

To me, picking up this title is like purchasing a good movie on dvd, even though I already owned the vhs years ago.


----------



## Opium (Nov 8, 2006)

It's not a port but a new game. It just uses the same gameplay mechanics and style of the first game. It's a sequel


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Nov 8, 2006)

Very nice, another game's been released i've been dying to play. Really getting too much games now.


----------



## m_babble (Nov 8, 2006)

This was nice to wake up to.


----------



## Lloyd14 (Nov 8, 2006)

Yes this is dort of yoshi touch nd go, isn't ot ?
This game looks awsome.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Nov 8, 2006)

QUOTE(Kirby102 @ Nov 7 2006 said:


> lol, flutter fly minigame, I got up to 149, 2 livesÂ



Well you're kicking my ass, I can only hit 131


----------



## id242 (Nov 8, 2006)

This game looks like lots of fun!

plenty of screens at http://www.gamespot.com/ds/action/yoshisis...creenindex.html


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 8, 2006)

If it's not a remake let's just say the first couple of levels look a bit familiar then. They've added Mario blocks and a rare coin to each level. The game looks graphically downgraded (not as stylistic as the previous incarnations) but should keep the purists happy.


----------



## zedrac (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh great, my final uni exams start and more great DS games come out. If I fail, I'm blaming you, GBAtemp!


----------



## Mystic-Homer (Nov 8, 2006)

Working great on Supercard (Lite/microSD) v2.57 using these settings:

_Restart: Y / Trim: Y / Faster Game Play: Y / Enable "Patch Cartridge Access" Compatibility: High / Enable DMA Mode: Y_

DMA is probably unnecessary since I'm using a Lite, but I enabled it anyway to see


----------



## tc811 (Nov 8, 2006)

QUOTE(zedrac @ Nov 8 2006 said:


> Oh great, my final uni exams start and more great DS games come out. If I fail, I'm blaming you, GBAtemp!



Dude, that should be the least of your worries.  Wii comes out in another 11 days; all this next-gen stuff and these great handheld games spell nothing but trouble.  My finals are gonna be in December, so I have to find a way to keep control over my gaming habits these next few weeks.


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 8, 2006)

Holy fuck yes.

I've been waiting for this game for so long. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The first game was one of the best platformers of all time. Will this one live up to it?


----------



## Harsky (Nov 8, 2006)

This, combined with EBA, Summon Nights 1 + 2 plus Phoenix Wright 2 will make the release date of the Wii just seem like it melts right by. I'm a bit wary about this game since it's developed by the same people who made Yoshi's Gravitation and Blinx...


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 8, 2006)

CHRIST ON A JETSKI, I'VE BEEN SITTING THIS MORNING ARGUING WITH AMERICANS ABOUT POLITICS, AND ALL THE TIME THIS HAS BEEN OUT?


----------



## aerofan897 (Nov 8, 2006)

The very first part of the gameplay was EXACTLY like Yoshi's Story for SNES... nostalgia!!!


----------



## TheStump (Nov 8, 2006)

wow, thats nearly all the DS games ive been wanting now. ALL dumped just one more to go DIDDY KONG RACING!!! FTW /me nudges evil chicken to dump it


----------



## chillyp (Nov 8, 2006)

Is it just me or does this game feel like more of an expansion pack for Yoshi's Island instead of a new game? (not that that is such a bad thing)

I've only finished the first World, but from what I've seen so far each level doesn't have its own sort of trick or gimmick to it. Say for example on the SNES version the Touch Fuzzy Get Dizzy level, and New SMB there were levels with giant enemies. It seems to lack a bit of Nintendo polish as well, but I can't put my finger on what.

But the fact that I've played through the first world in one sitting means its doing something right


----------



## MetaKz (Nov 8, 2006)

omg.. a sequel.. too awesome! (and i think it is a sequel cuz they seem to be mentioning the story from the SNES one here) ... too bad my little sibblings havent played the first Yoshi's Island (super mario world 2) ... the poor children.. well I guess I can treat them to that on Wii if it comes out for it on virtual console...

just a little closer to wii, and yoshi will help it breeze by 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




damn, thanks for this, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and yeah, my finals are in trouble too


----------



## wabo (Nov 8, 2006)

My god the Ds is on fire. So many great game, one can't keep up.


----------



## enoughrope (Nov 8, 2006)

Sorry for the noob question but how do I download this? Or is it just an announcement that the rom has been released? Do I download it elsewhere?


----------



## SpaceJump (Nov 8, 2006)

QUOTE(enoughrope @ Nov 8 2006 said:


> Or is it just an announcement that the rom has been released?



Exactly, and nothing more.

Didn't expect this to be out so early. I love you EvilChicken


----------



## x_comp (Nov 8, 2006)

Excellent classic platformer! Like the new selection of mini games they've added to it and the museum


----------



## ugly_rose (Nov 8, 2006)

Woo, I was right. This was #661.


----------



## Hitto (Nov 8, 2006)

Whee! Thanks F1fthElement, by the way


----------



## kernelPANIC (Nov 8, 2006)

I loved the original on the SNES.
I loved the not so original on the GBA.
I hope I'll love this one.

Nice birthday present


----------



## Ben_j (Nov 8, 2006)

me want that


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 8, 2006)

Holy shit!


----------



## Picolo (Nov 8, 2006)

Anyone of you got this to work in G6L? All i get is two white sceens.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Nov 8, 2006)

Yes, it works on the G6.


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Nov 8, 2006)

QUOTE(m2pt5 @ Nov 8 2006 said:


> Works on SCSD with trim, fast play, and patch access (high).




Thank You!


----------



## dippyx (Nov 8, 2006)

This is good stuff. Especially for us Supercard owners who can't get the GBA Yoshis Island to work properly because of slowdown


----------



## badger (Nov 8, 2006)

QUOTE(dippyx @ Nov 8 2006 said:


> This is good stuff. Especially for us Supercard owners who can't get the GBA Yoshis Island to work properly because of slowdown



In fact if you follow the advice in this thread
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=35818
you can really reduce the slowdown on GBA Yoshi's Island. After I patched it it runs almost perfectly on the supercard lite and slightly less perfectly (but still a lot better) on the SC miniSD. I suspect the difference has to do with the faster card access times on the lite, so depending on your SD card speed your mileage may vary.

Hope that helps - it's a cool game!


----------



## mikehammerX9 (Nov 8, 2006)

G6 - Safe mode/No trim/Trim or DoFAT/R/W/softreset/notrim/trim


----------



## daanienke (Nov 8, 2006)

I played this the whole morning and it's really a lot of fun. It's no portal or remake of the snes/gba version but it's a totaly new game which is just as much fun as the first part. Only hope it'll get a bit more difficult later in the game...

I like this even more than New SMB DS..


----------



## El_Harto (Nov 8, 2006)

WHY??? I have a fucking exam tomorrow. Shit


----------



## HugeCock (Nov 8, 2006)

Nice release! Thanks EvlChiken your releases are amazing!


----------



## SectionX (Nov 8, 2006)

1) is it working with DS-X?
2) No it is NOT a port. It is a new game.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Yoshi's Island DS is the first sequel to directly continue the story


----------



## tjas (Nov 8, 2006)

It seems to be a very difficult game


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 8, 2006)

Very good game, better than NSMB. Does kinda feel like same old game but switching babies freshens things up a bit. Its also fun going back to previous levels with different babies just to see what more you can do.

Defineatly one I'll buy!


----------



## kernelPANIC (Nov 8, 2006)

QUOTE(SectionX @ Nov 8 2006 said:


> 1) is it working with DS-X?
> 2) No it is NOT a port. It is a new game.
> 
> 
> ...


1) Yes. It works flawlessly on the DS-X
2) That's not a question... Well, on the 'It's a new game' thing I'd disagree a little. You'll get constant déjà vu from playing certain parts of the game. 'déjà vu' is French for 'reutilizing code from older games'.


----------



## unpaiktable (Nov 8, 2006)

But how do you save your progress in the game? I had to turn off my DS once while playing and when I turned it back on it had to go through the intro again... thanks


----------



## MaHe (Nov 8, 2006)

Works fine on M3 Lite, 1 GB Transcend microSD:

4x DMA
Force R/W
Trim Rom


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 8, 2006)

Works great on DS-X.

[I received my DS-X in the mail and Yoshi has come out on the same day, good stuff indeed].


----------



## Deletable_Man (Nov 8, 2006)

I considered Yoshi's Island to be one of the best platform games ever. I hope this one is just as good!


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 8, 2006)

NOOO!!! I was gonna get a hentai game, but now I have to download this instead V_V
Still, its early right?  Evil chicken rules.  And if this game is half the original, it will too.


----------



## El_Harto (Nov 8, 2006)

Any probability of a hack of this with the old Sprite for Yoshi? lol


----------



## emirof (Nov 8, 2006)

Isn't this a wifi game? If so, in what way?


----------



## Chanser (Nov 8, 2006)

No Wifi logo on the box art.


----------



## emirof (Nov 8, 2006)

QUOTE(Chanser @ Nov 8 2006 said:


> No Wifi logo on the box art.


Tony Hawk Downhill Jam hadn't either, and the boxart I got for this game had the wifi logo


----------



## TripleA (Nov 8, 2006)

been playing all morning long great game..


give me 2D over 3D any day....


----------



## corpetit (Nov 8, 2006)

goog game


----------



## Pikachu025 (Nov 8, 2006)

Old Yoshi Sprites > New ones.

For some reason, I think the control of Yoshi is rather annoying, too soft or something...

And I haven't heard any awesome music like in the first one yet.


----------



## razuraw (Nov 8, 2006)

dose this work on ez4 lite???


----------



## tatumanu (Nov 8, 2006)

How you guys managed to make it work on a g6 lite? ive tried every way using V.4.6b.... sux


----------



## Kigashi (Nov 8, 2006)

Somebody help-me.

How do I do to work on M3 CF?


Thanks.


----------



## SectionX (Nov 8, 2006)

very fun game! And works great with DS-X


----------



## bomberman05 (Nov 8, 2006)

Hmz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It doesnt work on my SD card...
I've downloaded the new software but still it keeps showing a white screen (having the exact same problem with elite beat agents with a black screen)


----------



## tisti (Nov 8, 2006)

QUOTE(Pikachu025 @ Nov 8 2006 said:


> Old Yoshi Sprites > New ones.
> 
> For some reason, I think the control of Yoshi is rather annoying, too soft or something...
> 
> And I haven't heard any awesome music like in the first one yet.



So true... 

And I don't like the new animation when he kicks his feet in the air, the one on the GBA was perfect. And walking up on stairs -> seriusly wtf?


----------



## bomberman05 (Nov 8, 2006)

Hmz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It doesnt work on my superpass
I've downloaded the new software but still it keeps showing a white screen (having the exact same problem with elite beat agents with a black screen)

SuperPass 1 + supercard sd do I own..

can someone help me? Superpass 1 is the version you should never do a firmware upgrade with, right?


----------



## SpaceJump (Nov 8, 2006)

QUOTE(tatumanu @ Nov 8 2006 said:


> How you guys managed to make it work on a g6 lite? ive tried every way using V.4.6b.... sux



Use DoFAT + Force R/W, soft-reset, trimmed. Works perfectly for me.


----------



## loash (Nov 8, 2006)

wow, the music in this game is.....not good at all


----------



## drabag (Nov 8, 2006)

QUOTE(tatumanu @ Nov 8 2006 said:


> How you guys managed to make it work on a g6 lite? ive tried every way using V.4.6b.... sux



I had problems to make it work too, with english G6 Lite... The only way for me is settings with no soft reset in "normal" mode with "no trim".

The only bug I've got then is some glitches on table score when paused during a level...


----------



## Tri-Z (Nov 8, 2006)

hey what are people's high scores for the flutter jump mini game.  My high is 204


----------



## tatumanu (Nov 8, 2006)

now i know why my g6 didnt run the game, i had to update the firmware


----------



## frostfire (Nov 8, 2006)

QUOTE(mikesinclair555 @ Nov 8 2006 said:


> hey what are people's high scores for the flutter jump mini game.  My high is 204



I only have 130 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Ima try more later. Sometimes it seems like the game doesn't recognize me pressing the B button to flutter again, and then Yoshi drops for like 30m. Kinda annoying it is. So far I do like the game, controls are fine to me.


----------



## Nero_ (Nov 8, 2006)

Some things that annoys me just a little. As mentioned, the music right now seems kinda of bad. Nothing that really stands out. Also it feels like he's moving too fast. Last thing, the fact that Yoshi/Mario is only drawn with a 1 pixel brush (sort of) they seem like they don't fit in the world that's drawn with wider brush (if you know what I mean). Still I'm enjoying this, but not at much as Yoshi's Island 2 on the SNES which is one of my favorite games ever. Also Baby marios cry sounds weird.


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 8, 2006)

QUOTE(Nero_ @ Nov 8 2006 said:


> Some things that annoys me just a little. As mentioned, the music right now seems kinda of bad. Nothing that really stands out. Also it feels like he's moving too fast. Last thing, the fact that Yoshi/Mario is only drawn with a 1 pixel brush (sort of) they seem like they don't fit in the world that's drawn with wider brush (if you know what I mean). Still I'm enjoying this, but not at much as Yoshi's Island 2 on the SNES which is one of my favorite games ever. Also Baby marios cry sounds weird.


Yeh, the sprites aren't too great. And the whole art design of the levels is very generic. A lot of things have lost their hand-drawn look that made the original so great, a the majority are now just ordinary... Drawn with a 1px brush as you said.

Also the whole presentation is pretty much the same as the old game. I enjoyed NSMB so much because they took a fresh approach on the graphics, but with this game they haven't really changed anything. Even the menus are basically the same.

The music is uninspired too. I guess (hope) if Nintendo had handled this themselves it would be better... Let's blame Artoon for now.


----------



## flai (Nov 8, 2006)

M3 Lite settings anyone? Haven't tried it yet but just so that I don't need to keep taking my SD card in and out.


----------



## Ery (Nov 8, 2006)

I can't get the game to works on my M3 MINI SD.
I did the settings.. still don't works.tested other settings..still does not works!


----------



## Solidstate (Nov 8, 2006)

QUOTE(flai @ Nov 8 2006 said:


> M3 Lite settings anyone? Haven't tried it yet but just so that I don't need to keep taking my SD card in and out.



Well I just tried 4xDMA, Force R/W, Soft Reset and Trim Rom and it works fine so far.


----------



## ugly_rose (Nov 8, 2006)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Nov 8 2006 said:


> I guess (hope) if Nintendo had handled this themselves it would be better... Let's blame Artoon for now.



Blasphemy!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How could Nintendo delegate such an important brand to a third-party dev.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




May God have mercy upon you, Nintendo.


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Nov 8, 2006)

No wifi? NO download  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ......................  hell yea im gonna download this baby  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*sry for totally useless post  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  *


----------



## Chanser (Nov 8, 2006)

QUOTE(emirof @ Nov 8 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Chanser @ Nov 8 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > No Wifi logo on the box art.
> ...



I know the older boxart which was saying Yoshi's Island 2 had the Wifi logo.


----------



## TM_Sephiroth (Nov 8, 2006)

I wonder If really have Wi-Fi...
Maybe after finishing tha game...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




----------

Anyway, for G6 Lites users:

Using version 4.6a, I tried SafeMode...and WhiteScreens...

Then, tried DoFat + Force, NO Trimm and NO SoftReset...

I THINK that works with "Safe + Force" too...


----------



## flai (Nov 8, 2006)

QUOTE(Solidstate @ Nov 8 2006 said:


> QUOTE(flai @ Nov 8 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > M3 Lite settings anyone? Haven't tried it yet but just so that I don't need to keep taking my SD card in and out.
> ...



Worked perfectly thanx!


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 8, 2006)

Has anyone got the 'big' coin in W1 L2?  Please don't tell me it's from doing the flutter jump for a certain length?  Can't find it anywhere else.


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 8, 2006)

QUOTE(tisti @ Nov 8 2006 said:


> And I don't like the new animation when he kicks his feet in the air, the one on the GBA was perfect. And walking up on stairs -> seriusly wtf?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, sh_t, that tears it. I'm not even gonna bother with this game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously, some of you guys are waaaaaaay too critical - every time a big release comes along all you can do is bitch yourselves and everyone else here into a depression over how lame the game is because the grass isn't the right shade of green, or the music doesn't have a certain twang to it, etc. With sequel games, its always a comparison to the original, and if its too similar to the original then the game sucks (Yoshi's Island), but if its too different from the original the game still sucks (Mvs.DK2).

ferchrissakes, its not like you paid for it. try to enjoy something for once.


----------



## dfi (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah I agree... Its a great game.  If you loved Yoshi's Island, this is more of the same, plus you get the mini-games and the museum.  And I have no problems with the graphics.  I think they look fine..  The use of the 2nd screen is nice too.





Nero_ said:


> Also Baby marios cry sounds weird.




Well, sh_t, that tears it. I'm not even gonna bother with this game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously, some of you guys are waaaaaaay too critical - every time a big release comes along all you can do is bitch yourselves and everyone else here into a depression over how lame the game is because the grass isn't the right shade of green, or the music doesn't have a certain twang to it, etc. With sequel games, its always a comparison to the original, and if its too similar to the original then the game sucks (Yoshi's Island), but if its too different from the original the game still sucks (Mvs.DK2).

ferchrissakes, its not like you paid for it. try to enjoy something for once.

[/quote]


----------



## Seeker108 (Nov 8, 2006)

The music is definitly lacking in this game, but everything else is good so far.


----------



## berlinka (Nov 8, 2006)

I think everything is fine in here! There's too much whining about this! It's just a fine game, and just because it's "more of the same" it doesn't make it bad. I think it looks and sounds fine, not outstanding, just fine. It's a real "pick up and go" game, from where I left YI1 I hop on YI2 intuitively. If you want better graphics and sound, buy a console!


----------



## Nero_ (Nov 8, 2006)

I only pointed out some things about this that I had issues with, that doesn't stop me from enjoying this game. Another 2D platformer is always appreciated. And because I happend to not buy this I can still point out things about it. It's just when you know the original so well you see these things easily (like now the red coins doesn't have a yellow/redness to them). Oh well, I will stop whining now and continue playing the game.


----------



## unpaiktable (Nov 8, 2006)

is this supposed to automatically save your progress? I have Supercard SD Lite and it always starts from the beginning.. any views? thanks


----------



## dfi (Nov 9, 2006)

Playing the different babies is really fun.  One of the reviews/first impressions I read said that it was lame and gimmicky, but I'm really enjoying the different abilities of the babies and how u need to switch between them in order to reach certain areas.

Great game so far, 2d ftw...


----------



## enoughrope (Nov 9, 2006)

Where do you guys download this from? Is it allowed to post here?


----------



## ds6220 (Nov 9, 2006)

Hmm. Given enoughrope........


----------



## XmemphistoX (Nov 9, 2006)

QUOTE(Hanafuda @ Nov 8 2006 said:


> QUOTE(tisti @ Nov 8 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > And I don't like the new animation when he kicks his feet in the air, the one on the GBA was perfect. And walking up on stairs -> seriusly wtf?
> ...



Everyone is entitled thier opinion, stop being a nazi and just point out the good things you like about it rather then complain about other peoples posts.

The gameplay is fun, I like the diffrent chars this time around as well as the use of dual screens.  The music sounds clear but it dosen't have anything really exciting about it.  Music can really make or break a good game.


----------



## Rykar (Nov 9, 2006)

QUOTE(enoughrope @ Nov 9 2006 said:


> Where do you guys download this from? Is it allowed to post here?


----------



## zidanej (Nov 9, 2006)

I have a G6 Lite with 4.6a firmware and the 4.6b u-disk manager.  The only way I've gotten this to work is with "Normal" mode and "No trim".  What version firmware are you guys using to be able to use dofat or safe mode?


----------



## Tedorama (Nov 9, 2006)

Supercard SD working and saving fine

Restart - off
Trim - on
Faster play - on
Patch cart access - high

Id agree on the music, Snes + GBA versions soundtrack was much better, so dissapointed when entering the 4th level, expecting the (great) classic music


----------



## iwakura (Nov 9, 2006)

I got normal and trim to work..


----------



## bobfrompikecreek (Nov 9, 2006)

Better than NSMB.


----------



## Sick Wario (Nov 9, 2006)

great game! took farrrrrrrrrrrrrr to long for yoshi's island 2 if you ask me!
much thanks to EvlChiken for an early release and tedorama for the SC SD settings

enjoy people no-one make em like nintendo. just takes me back....


----------



## gbtemp111 (Nov 9, 2006)

This is the best after long day surprise ever!! I will have to buy this one for sure. 
I KNOW it's better than NSMB!


----------



## gbtemp111 (Nov 9, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Nov 8 2006 said:


> Wow, this is a great time to own a DS. I've been eagerly awaiting this game since E3. I really hope it lives up to my expectations.
> 
> I just came back from finishing my final uni exam for this year, I officially have no more uni work to do, Yoshi's Island DS is released, and I'm going to play Wii tomorrow......bliss




Maaan, I envy you! I have way too much uni work left, all tough classes leaving me without much gaming time. Poor time management is a tough habit to get over..


----------



## Rayout (Nov 9, 2006)

Yeah this game is a bit rough around the edges.  The graphics and music are just not of the same caliber of the original.  However, the gameplay is still the same if not improved.  Really wish it was developed in-house though!


----------



## ugly_rose (Nov 9, 2006)

QUOTE(zidanej @ Nov 9 2006 said:


> I have a G6 Lite with 4.6a firmware and the 4.6b u-disk manager.Â The only way I've gotten this to work is with "Normal" mode and "No trim".Â What version firmware are you guys using to be able to use dofat or safe mode?




I don't really like that 4.6b G6 manager, it sounds fishy. I still use 4.6a of both and it works terrific with DoFAT, Force R/W, Softreset and Trim. (it works without trim as well, if that's your cup of tea)


----------



## SYN7HOR (Nov 9, 2006)

It feels like a polished version of the SNES one. Cleaner graphics and different levels. I too miss the music in the original one. Especially that moody cave tune.

The name says it all. It's Yoshi's island for DS. I love it.


----------



## Torte (Nov 9, 2006)

Far out, the hits just keep on coming!  I finish one game for review and bang, another 2 come out, it's crazy!  I was planning on giving TotT a go with X-comp's guide, but screw that.  Yoshi's Island is one of my 10/10 games ever, Yoshi's Story balled it up big-time, this it seems, is awesome!  Gonna go play w/o spoiling any more for myself


----------



## time-warp (Nov 9, 2006)

Yoshi's Island is one of my all time favorite games. I'm so desperate I'm going to try and get my f*cked up G6 lite working again to play this - but I'm pretty sure it's dead. No doubt I'll grab a retail copy of this when it's available.


----------



## asher (Nov 9, 2006)

stop whining... 
thats why you all download everything 
and play nothing... because youre way too critical
with your games...

please shut the fuck up and start enjoying a damn
fine DS game.


----------



## RottenFox (Nov 9, 2006)

where does it save...im getting the same problem as a few others..it saves the options,but every time i start im on level 1...


----------



## kohkindachi (Nov 9, 2006)

What "NSMB" stands for?


----------



## asnka (Nov 9, 2006)

new super mario bros


----------



## kernelPANIC (Nov 9, 2006)

QUOTE(kohkindachi @ Nov 9 2006 said:


> What "NSMB" stands for?


I believe it stands for "that game you have in your avatar" (or the game that features that character that you have in your avatar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 )

EDIT:
Damn you asnka!
You beat me to it!
You win this one...


----------



## unpaiktable (Nov 9, 2006)

QUOTE(RottenFox @ Nov 9 2006 said:


> where does it save...im getting the same problem as a few others..it saves the options,but every time i start im on level 1...



I have the same problem...


----------



## MAIcrosoft (Nov 9, 2006)

QUOTE(kohkindachi @ Nov 9 2006 said:


> What "NSMB" stands for?



N*gg* Stole My Bike


----------



## RottenFox (Nov 9, 2006)

QUOTE(unpaiktable @ Nov 9 2006 said:


> QUOTE(RottenFox @ Nov 9 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > where does it save...im getting the same problem as a few others..it saves the options,but every time i start im on level 1...
> ...


repatched it with the supercard software,but this time,enabled DMA,and by jove..it saves...result..!


----------



## kohkindachi (Nov 9, 2006)

Ok i'm lazy to read all the post here, but is it wifi enabled? I saw a box art just now with a Wifi Logo


----------



## SpaceJump (Nov 9, 2006)

No, it looks like they dropped Wifi-support.


----------



## Harsky (Nov 9, 2006)

I've been playing this last night. It was alright but in my opinion, this is like one of those fan games where they take the sprite from the original and remix it to make something else. Granted I haven't been playing too far into this to see the other babies with the special abilities. BTW, before wifi support was dropped, what was it planned for? I really don't see a game like this being a multiplayer game.


----------



## Timo710 (Nov 9, 2006)

I was wondering where and how does Evil Chicken get these games?

Is he part of the company's supply-ing the games to the stores?


----------



## caffeinekid (Nov 9, 2006)

If he told you then he would have to kill you.


----------



## zidanej (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks ugly rose.  That did the trick.  4.6b manager is still a bit messed up I guess.  Anyone who can't get it to work with a g6-lite, just get firmware 4.6a and the u-disk manager 4.6a and it should work perfectly with dofat forcer/w


----------



## enoughrope (Nov 9, 2006)

Hmm is it actually called "Yoshi's Island DS" or "Yoshi's Island 2"? Did they just change it at the last minute?


----------



## dfi (Nov 9, 2006)

World 2 (Not level 2) gets much better.  New enemies, different environments.  More usage of the different babies abilities.

World 1 seems to be more of a refresher course.


----------



## Gaisuto (Nov 9, 2006)

They changed the name from Yoshi's Island 2 to DS. For what reason, I have no idea. I also noticed they took the Wifi off too.


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 9, 2006)

The official Nintendo press site has removed the logo and box art that shows Yoshi's Island 2 and the Wi-Fi logo and replaced it with a logo saying Yoshi's Island DS along with new boxart with the new logo and no Wi-Fi logo.


----------



## AshuraZro (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm really liking the game but the different style of the sprites, as others have mentioned, really does take away from the game. Plus the music is pretty meh.

But hell, it's still Yoshi's Island so the game must go on!


----------



## gbtemp111 (Nov 9, 2006)

yeah, there was minimal effort in the music. still solid, though.


----------



## Gaisuto (Nov 9, 2006)

This new developer that they show before the Title Screen. Did they make the first one, or did Nintendo just hand them this one? If it's the latter, that can explain a bit.


----------



## lagman (Nov 9, 2006)

It is, I think they make Blinx...which is not good


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 9, 2006)

The SNES game was developed by Nintendo EAD.
This one is developed by Artoon and Nintendo.


----------



## Gaisuto (Nov 9, 2006)

Okay, that explains why the quality isn't as good. Atleast it's still enjoyable atleast.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Nov 9, 2006)

That Yoshi-Gravitation-game for the GBA was by the same company... Come on, Nintendo, we need another awesome quality Yoshi-game!


----------



## MajinGohan (Nov 9, 2006)

I´m pretty disappointed so far in terms of graphics and music .

I expected more from a game with such a great predecessor.


...is it just me or are all the "hope" titles for DS turning out not to be so good afterall?


----------



## [M]artin (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm a bit confused here. The box art for this game on Wikipedia has a Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection symbol on it, while the box art here on GBATemp does not. Does this game use the Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection at all or not? Also, is it that "???" box on the file start menu?


----------



## retrohead (Nov 10, 2006)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Nov 10 2006, 03:25 PM)]I'm a bit confused here. The box art for this game on Wikipedia has a Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection symbol on it, while the box art here on GBATemp does not. Does this game use the Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection at all or not? Also, is it that "???" box on the file start menu?



This is about the 5th time this question has been asked in this thread alone 0_o


----------



## [M]artin (Nov 10, 2006)

QUOTE(FunkySkunk @ Nov 10 2006 said:


> QUOTE([M) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh, sorry for re-asking, it seems that the errorneous box was replaced by one without the symbol on Wikipedia this morning.


----------



## legendofphil (Nov 10, 2006)

Is it just me or do some supercard owners have different settings that work for them.
I could get it to save with Restart, trim, FGP and DMA all on, then I updated to the new version of 1.70 and now the only settings that work are the standard settings of just Restart and FGP on.


----------



## asher (Nov 10, 2006)

guys... please give this one a chance
i know its been made by artoon and that
the music its different..

but from a diehard fan of yoshis island

this is what ive felt with the game

from world 2 the game takes a leap.
in fact IT FEELS LIKE YOSHIS ISLAND.
and its even better at some points.

about the music its very good but its not 
like the original.. im not saying better or worse
its just different but very well done.

the level design its awesome...it takes the
elements from the original and makes it better
like those clouds you dont see but if you look
at the upper screen you see them.

in other words if youre not giving this one a chance
youre gonna miss a great game that i consider even
better than NSMB


----------



## [M]artin (Nov 10, 2006)

QUOTE(legendofphil @ Nov 10 2006 said:


> Is it just me or do some supercard owners have different settings that work for them.
> I could get it to save with Restart, trim, FGP and DMA all on, then I updated to the new version of 1.70 and now the only settings that work are the standard settings of just Restart and FGP on.
> 
> 
> ...



I love the orignal as well and I've been waiting for a sequel since the SNES days. Although it may not be as good as the original it sure as hell makes for a fun game on the DS. Both YIS and NSMB are innovative in their own right when it comes to using the DS to expand the gaming experience to us gamers. Sure the game has it's flaws (music...bleh)but what game doesn't?


----------



## meangreenie (Nov 10, 2006)

Sc owners make sure you re-update the 1.7 firmware. The one launched on the first day had save errors.

Just redownload the package (www.scdev.org) and re-update the firmware.


----------



## Telix (Nov 11, 2006)

This is really an amazing platformer IMO. Very deep, challenging to get all 100's and the coins in each stage, clever design, etc. The graphics and animations are good, but what really amazes me is the level design. This is turning into one of my favorite DS games ever.


----------



## .TakaM (Nov 11, 2006)

does the title screen music remind anyone else of the sesame street theme?


----------



## gryto (Nov 11, 2006)

I've played the first 5 or so levels and these are my comments.

I like the animations, it feels more alive compared to the gba one which I have just recently played. 
I like the use of the double screens, usually I feel a bit "congested" with vertical oriented games (like the original yoshi's island), the double screens help with that.
The music is okay, quite nice.
The best part so far though is the level design, it's really great.

People had me expecting the worst because of some of their comments, but so far it's really fun, and I find the baby changing a nice change.


----------



## m2pt5 (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm sad that they left out the items/inventory from the original, but it's not that big of a deal. I think the extra babies and their special abilities makes up for it. (I love how baby DK can stomp one of those pillars in one hit, and how his eggs explode on impact. The dash attack is awesome, too.)


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Nov 12, 2006)

Yoshi's Gravitational what?

havent heard of this game?
Whats is about?
what release number is it?
Did it get a US/E release?


----------



## id242 (Nov 12, 2006)

QUOTE(mr_blonde_88 @ Nov 11 2006 said:


> Yoshi's Gravitational what?
> 
> havent heard of this game?
> Whats is about?
> ...



you are thinking about a GBA game. This thread discussion release is for a DS title.

GBA "Yoshi's Universal Gravitation (E)" was GBA-ROM # 1967.
It was released with a different name in the USA as "Yoshi Topsy-Turvy (U)" GBA-ROM # 2022
and in Japan as "Yoshi no Banyu Inryoku (J)" GBA-ROM # 1821

note: edited to add Japan information as well


----------



## daanienke (Nov 12, 2006)

QUOTE(Telix @ Nov 11 2006 said:


> This is really an amazing platformer IMO. Very deep, challenging to get all 100's and the coins in each stage, clever design, etc. The graphics and animations are good, but what really amazes me is the level design. This is turning into one of my favorite DS games ever.



I totally agree with asher & with you Telix.. it's a great game. I'm now at world 4 and it's very addictive!! I'm having just as much fun as with the Yoshi's Island on the snes and gba. Nintendo & Artoon did a great job and it's a shame people are nagging about this...


----------



## Pikaash2586 (Nov 12, 2006)

Urk. The "arrow" balls should have been improved. I found it difficult to achieve  the height needed for some jumps and some didn't register at all.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Nov 12, 2006)

Anyone up for a music hack to the old YI-Music? >_____>
Or a GFX-Hack for the old Yoshi-Sprites?


----------



## lioo (Nov 16, 2006)

HI, i play with G6lite. 

This game it's great and i've past 1 world BUT ... If i play another game... I lost my save... SNIFFF

What's the solution to KEEP my save ... 

Thanks ( i've already do 2 times the 1world...)


----------



## zone97 (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(Pikaash2586 @ Nov 12 2006 said:


> Urk. The "arrow" balls should have been improved. I found it difficult to achieveÂ the height needed for some jumps and some didn't register at all.



Hint: Powerslam the ball, as you hit the ball do a jump. It will give you an extra centimeter of height.


----------



## c9danman (Nov 19, 2006)

To all the Supercard  people with saving problems 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 after hours of researching blah blah blah i realised i had missed 1 vital ingredient.  With the firmware update came a file called sd_170.bin.  You need to install that onto you memory card. Switch on the DS selected it and upgrade to new version of supercard software for the DS switch it off then back on and Bobs ur uncle the game should work and save 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope that helps lots of you


----------



## Rocco Savadgie (Nov 25, 2006)

Can anyone save using G6 w/4.2a? 

I spent around 2 hours last night getting 100% on the every level on the first world. Now this morning when I powered on the save was gone! Arrgh! Going to buy this GREAT game when it comes out here in Europe anyway. Suprised nobody has complained about saving yet...

Settings used on G6 were: 
Do Fat
Force R/W
Trim
No reset.


----------



## van2007 (Dec 5, 2006)

Nice game!


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 5, 2006)

i give it 6/10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its ok :-p


----------



## skobar (Dec 13, 2006)

I didnt like it at all. Never really played the original either.


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Dec 13, 2006)

QUOTE(Rocco Savadgie @ Nov 25 2006 said:


> Can anyone save using G6 w/4.2a?
> 
> I spent around 2 hours last night getting 100% on the every level on the first world. Now this morning when I powered on the save was gone! Arrgh! Going to buy this GREAT game when it comes out here in Europe anyway. Suprised nobody has complained about saving yet...
> 
> ...



dont no if uve been answerd, but ur usin OLD firmware, the newest is 4.6c
i use that and the setting u used, except i have soft reset on too and it saves fine


----------



## Rocco Savadgie (Dec 23, 2006)

Going to buy this game today as I can't take it anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Was up to World 5 for the 3rd time with 100% on every level (hours and hours of playing...) and yet again this morning the save was wiped.

Using 4.6c with G6 the save will randomly vanish. Looks like it's working fine for ages then boom - save wiped.


----------

